# Aulonocara ID



## summoner2183 (Feb 6, 2013)

Guys need some help... I have 2 peacocks that I am unsure as to their species name or what they really are. One is sold to me as a Jake, but another friend of mine who breeds African cichlids says it is a German Red or Rubescens, so I would like you guys to help me ID this guy.



















The second fish was sold to me as an Electric Blue Aulonocara, but different people gave me different opinions. Some say that it is a Aulonocara hybrid of some sort, but others says it resembles a Copadichromis sp. So here are the pics for the second guy.



















Sorry if some of the pics are blurry, I am taking them with a phone and they swim like crazy sometime. So please help me in ID-ing these two guys, K? Thanks for all your help.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Most likely hybrids.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Obviously the one with the red shoulder is some kind of red peacock, but whether or not it's a German red, rubescens or just a stuartgranti red shoulder type is too hard to say at this point. I do think that it's a stuartgranti type rather than a jacobfreibergi, though. If it should continue to get more red coloration throughout it's body, then the best you can do is call it a "red" peacock - without knowing for sure, it wouldn't be accurate to call it a rubescens, etc. Same can be said if it turns out only to have red shoulders - call it a red-shoulder type and that's it.

I agree with rennsport that the second one is a hybrid. It might be an Aulonocara X hap cross, but I don't think it's a pure species.


----------



## Lake Malawi Crazy (Oct 31, 2014)

The one with the Red Shoulder kinda looks like a Line Bred German Red but could be wrong! The second one looks to dulled out to tell if Hybrid or not but either way going to look like a nice fish!


----------

